# coconut classic in okeechobee, florida



## twelveoaks (Jul 26, 2008)

the coconut classic that was to be held in okeechobee, florida in august HAS BEEN CANCELLED due to lack of participation.






but will resume in the future we are sory for any trouble this may cause





twelveoaks


----------



## conders (Jul 26, 2008)

How can you cancel for lack of particiption when I just got my showbill today? How are we all going to finish qualifying when we were counting on this show????????


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 27, 2008)

I also don't quite understand- Was it a lack of volunteer/member/judge support? It's darn near impossible to know a horse count, and this close to World's/Natl's-

I know it's put more then a few people in a tight spot!


----------



## twelveoaks (Jul 27, 2008)

we called our largest group that always suppot us the the count was way down . to make a show break even ( shows cost any where from 6,000-to 8,000

dollars to put on. we are NOT able at this time to handle a big loss. with the nationals a few weeks after the show some trainers did not want the extra stree on the horses before the long trip to nationals, their is also the price of fuel a lot of people was saving thier money for the nationals or world, and most

we talked to already had thier horses quailifed





we are sorry for the trouble that this may have caused


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 27, 2008)

i know so many youths who are devastated that they can't go to this last show to qualify

our horses are already qualified but not all our kids are with the particular horses they're showing

its not fair to cancel so close to the show when there are no other options available

a month ago cancelation wouldn't have been a big deal, as there were still other horseshows





its just not right, cancelling 2 weeks until the show when the show bill has already been mailed





we have already paid national youth entries on horses we now can't take!!


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 27, 2008)

6,000- 8,000 is high

CUT COSTS DON'T CANCEL THE SHOW!!!

hire local judges or have them volunteer their time

don't give ribbons, papers are fine

have a local 4h club clean up the show grounds instead of the regular crew


----------



## twelveoaks (Jul 27, 2008)

we called judy middleton who is the youth leader that supports out show and she said i was fine to cancel

we are open to any options to save money but again if you do not have the participation you can not have a good show with out some one ending up in debt

we are open to all suggestions on how to save money we have been having shows , 5 a year for the passed5-6 years i am not sure but any way for a while and going back for the last 3 years(when the amha said you did not have to qualified weanings) the august show has lost money

again we are sorry for any trouble this has caused





we do need ways to make money and ways to save money and any ideas would be helpful


----------



## gigrc (Jul 27, 2008)

I am not sure where the information for Judy Middleton came from but I think a quote from Judy should come directly from Judy. I am a leader of Judy's youth 4H club and I know that we have AT LEAST 7 kids that need to qualify at least 10 horses to go to Nationals. We need the Okeechobee Show to do this. Also beyond these horses and kids, there are at least 10 more coming from Sarasota -Tampa Area to qualify horses. That is just horses right here - that I know of. That doesn't include trainers and other areas! I have also talked to another trainer that knows of 25 horses, in his count, that need to qualify.

We now have a lot of upset kids that won't be able to show at Nationals because of this!!


----------



## TDPFarm (Jul 27, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]Part 11 – Cancellation of a Horse Show[/SIZE]

A. The ASPC/AMHR Show Manager may cancel a

sanctioned show by providing the ASPC/AMHR with

written notice of cancellation. If notice is received at

least 60 days prior to the first day of the show, 75% of

the fees shall be refunded. If less than a 60-day notice

is given, no refund will be allowed, and all fees paid

for the cancelled show shall be forfeited. If the

cancellation is due to severe weather or other acts of

natural disaster, the fees paid will be refunded to the

Show Manager, less a $20.00 office fee. Any other

dues, fees, fines, or indebtedness, owing to the

ASPC/AMHR is not affected by this provision.

B. An ASPC/AMHR Show Manager may be revoked by

the Board of Directors if such show fails to abide by

the Bylaws and rules of the ASPC/AMHR for holding

and conducting horse shows or without reasonable

cause, fails to hold its show(s) on the date(s) assigned

to it.

C. An Interruption of Show Procedure can cause the

cancellation of shows. In the event of a storm or other

emergency rendering the condition of the show

grounds unsafe for the holding of a horse show, the

judgment to cancel shall be between the show

committee and at least one National Director of the

ASPC/AMHR and/or the National Office. If cancelled,

the show committee must notify the exhibitors by

every means available; i.e. radio, televisi on, phone, in

person, and the like. The show should not be cancelled

unless it is impossible for horses or ponies to perform

safely.

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

When you needed money at the begining of the year you went down your list of members and called them one by one asking for the renewal fee and/or to sponser a class. I did both! No one called me before cancelling this show.

Your member counts are going to be way down as a result of this and a lot of us will not be returning to any of your future horse shows because of this cancellation.


----------



## twelveoaks (Jul 27, 2008)

i am the one that talked to judy herself and again this morning so that is what was told to me by herself maybe you should call her

the show has been cancelled and getting upset will not change any thing again we are sorry for this


----------



## gigrc (Jul 27, 2008)

Have you told AMHR yet that the show is cancelled? Because reading the rules that are posted above it seems like you can't just cancel a show??


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 27, 2008)

i feel bad for the kids

i had 4 showing my lightening at nationals

they have shown him at 4h and local shows this year

my horse is qualified but the kids aren't qualified w him

we already sent in entries for nationals

the kids have bought plane tickets and outfits

how do you tell a 7 year old they can't show now?

i'm not sure what amhr can do?


----------



## gigrc (Jul 27, 2008)

That is my 7 year old that was suppose to show your Lightening!!

Not sure how I am gonna tell him... he is going to be very upset!!

My 10 year old was suppose to show him too!

They are all going to be very upset!

Plus 2 other kids we have to tell!!

We need to figure something out to get these kids qualified!!


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 27, 2008)

can someone else sponsor or have the show?

can the facility or sponsoring club change but a show still go on?


----------



## twelveoaks (Jul 27, 2008)

this is in the defense of judy middleton who has started getting phone calls





when i stated i had talked to judy about cancelling thshow and it was fine she was SPEAKING FOR HER GROUP ONLY

THEY HAVE SUPPORTED ALL OF OUR SHOWS and that was why she was called


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 27, 2008)

i would think everyone who was mailed a show bill should have been contacted to judge participation

or at least the big trainers

i know of 1 trainer who spent at least $3000 on entry fees on the last ocachobee show

and yet noone asked him if it was ok to cancel!


----------



## TDPFarm (Jul 27, 2008)

keely2682 said:


> i would think everyone who was mailed a show bill should have been contacted to judge participationor at least the big trainers
> 
> i know of 1 trainer who spent at least $3000 on entry fees on the last ocachobee show
> 
> and yet noone asked him if it was ok to cancel!



[SIZE=12pt]The handling of this whole situation has been a disaster...the results are devastating to not only the AMHR National Hopefuls, but the AMHA World Show Competitors as well. Youth, PMC, Amateur and the Pro's have all been affected...To say: "sorry for the inconvenience" or "getting upset will not change things" seems more insulting than apologetic.[/SIZE]

I contacted AMHR earlier this week when the possible cancle was first mentioned. I will be re-contacting Marilyn at AMHR office tomorrow morning and asking what can be done to assist at least the Youth. I will post their decision here...

In the mean time Roger Addis is doing his able best to have the already formed show moved to another location...If this becomes a reality, I will post that information here as well.

Good Luck to those who were able to qualify before this!!!


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 27, 2008)

i am concerned with the kids who already sent in their applications to nationals

there is nothing worse than shattering the dreams of children

if roger needs help, please let me know


----------



## twelveoaks (Jul 27, 2008)

donna lavery has contracted tony lopes and mr. lopes has agreed to have the show if we have over 120 horse (both days included) WE WILL HAVE THE SHOW so if you know how many horses each one can bring please let mr lopes know or donna lavery and we will have the show if we get

the horses we wil have the show so every one let us know you count so we will know if have to know by tuesday at the latest


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 27, 2008)

120 horses?! that seems absurd!

most of the amhr shows cannot pull 120 horses

only the big western shows have more than 120 horses

most florida amhr shows have 70 to 80 horses

you put on a coconut classic for only 24 horses in january and 67 in may

look at the numbers on the amhr website


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jul 27, 2008)

6000-8000 for a show? where do you have it ?? the Trump Towers.

Here is our last show and one we just had yesterday-

it is a one day show!!!

Maybe 35 horses

50 flat fee to show all day or 15 a class

donated outside arena- its a hot one.....

Judge one- fee 350, mileage 361, room 67

judge two- 300

show steward- fee 100, room 2 nights 145, mileage 479

announcer- fee 100

show manager- fee 100

drink/food gate man&judges- 55

ring steward- fee 100

ribbon person- fee 100

gas/ trailer to show- 80

batteries- 10

ribbons- 76

walkie talkies 86

show expenses 2605

show income 2175

loss 430

so yeah, we did not make a profit, but 6000-8000- we did not lose! we had a horse show, not a beauty pagent.

good luck


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 27, 2008)

I can understand canceling your show, from the AMHR numbers I don't see how you guys can keep putting one on. Everyone complains about not having enough shows to go to, but you guys down there have plenty and still wait until the last minute to qualify? There have been 5 shows in FL already and your waiting until the last show before Nationals to qualify. Maybe you should support the shows better and go to more of them. Just check the listings on AMHR show results, you had two shows with less than 30 entries, and you wonder why they are canceling?


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 27, 2008)

cancelling shows is fine

but do it farther out than 2 weeks before the show


----------



## ruffian (Jul 27, 2008)

$6,000 = $8,000???? What the heck? I put a wedding and shower on for 375 people with a 3 meat full meal, including dresses for $7,000.


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 27, 2008)

Now multiple your figures for a two or three day show with three judges and having to pay for an arena? It cost alot of money to put on a show, especially a show that is mulitple days. The arena we use for our club show once a year is $1000 a day, some are more than that. And what would your loss have been had it rained and half of your 35 horses didn't show up?


----------



## twelveoaks (Jul 27, 2008)

i was not clear the total horses would be 60 per day or less with the amount of classes every one would do


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 27, 2008)

so you need 120 classes entered over 2 days regardless of how many horses make up that 120 entries?


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 27, 2008)

is that youth or adult entries?

does it matter?


----------



## SWA (Jul 27, 2008)

keely2682 said:


> i feel bad for the kidsi had 4 showing my lightening at nationals
> 
> they have shown him at 4h and local shows this year
> 
> ...


*EDITED TO ADD:* I'm so sorry, I'm rereading all this, and see now that it's the "children" that needed to qualify and not their horses? Ok, I misunderstood, I'm sorry. Please let me know still though, if we can help somehow?


----------



## Barbie (Jul 27, 2008)

Pat-

I'd be there - only one horse, but 2-3 classes if that helps. I'll talk to Kristy - she was going to come too, also Candice in Lake Placid I think.

Barbie


----------



## TDPFarm (Jul 27, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]It isn't the fact that the show was cancled that bothers people, but the how, when and manner of reasoning behind it... With a little advance notice folks could have traveled out of state, but canceling the day after the schedule was recieved in the mail? This late in the season? Puts people in a real bad mood...especially if their fees have already been mailed in to AMHR for a Nationals...




[/SIZE]

Economy being as it is, many people pick and choose which horse goes to what show, dividing them amung the posted shows, in order to not "lose the farm" in the process... Attendance has been low this year and the million dollar question seems to be: How do we change this? More shows, less shows, better incentives, change of venue, ect...





It seems they are working out a system to make this show happen, but I imagine this incident will change the way folks manage their show string next season...


----------



## nml4451 (Jul 27, 2008)

After reading all the comments posted on the show cancellation, I would like to present to you the facts of our situation. We were getting feedback from many of the people that are regular exhibitors at our show that they would not be able to attend or would be bringing a limited number of horses. Our overhead is high because we are in an extremely nice facility. Due to the weather here in Florida and especially in mid-August, it is a necessity to have the show in a covered arena.

We wish that some of the people that are complaining on this forum had attended one of our past shows. Our club is not in a position to suffer another loss as we did in January when we had only 18 horses at our show (5 of which were mine). By the way, the herpes virus was in January of 2007.

If we can get enough commitment for this August show, we will go ahead and have it. We need to have a total of 120 horses between the AMHR show on Saturday and the AMHA show on Sunday. And we need to know how many classes that horse will go in. We need to hear from you if you are committed to go and let us know how many horses you will be showing at the AMHR show and how many at the AMHA show. A decision will be made within the next couple of days. If we feel that we will suffer a loss and be unable to pay the overhead, we will not be having the show.

Please remember that all the officers and directors of the MHCSF, as in any club, are volunteers. We have all donated a vast amount of our personal time and efforts to keep this club going and put on these shows. I think it is unreasonable for anyone to demand that we put on a show when there is a good possiblity that we would have a loss. Who do you think is responsible for this loss? The officers and directors - and none of us want to be in that position. This could destroy our club. We have to run this club as a business and not off sheer emotion.

It is a shame that you waited to the last minute to qualify these children. The nationals and world shows are very prestigious events and you would think you would want your child to compete at every show possible to give them the experience to compete at that level. I guess everyone does it there own way.

So right now, what everyone needs to do, is to contact my husband Tony Lopes - President, and give him a count on of the horses you would plan to bring and the number of classes they will be in. You can contact Tony at 561-307-0707 or email the club at [email protected] All responses need to be in by Tuesday July 29th.

Hopefully we can pull this off.

Nancy Lopes

Treasurer

Miniature Horse Club of South Florida


----------



## caribe (Jul 27, 2008)

Well said Nancy. thank you for giving us the correct story. I remember twice now that you and Tony have put forward your own money to help this club pay for shows. You should NOT have to do that again. You, Tony and the rest of our Board work very hard.

I agree that if people want this show to happen they have to step up and let people know by committing to attending. We are fortunate to have so many wonderful members who have supported all of our shows and events and we need their help again this time.

I lend my voice to yours, Nancy, to encourage those who want this show to go on, to please speak up with your committment to bring horses and enter lots of classes. For those in the Northern part of Florida, this is your last chance to get points. If you haven't attended our shows in the last year please come to this show.

Linda Kern

one of the

MHCSF Directors


----------



## caribe (Jul 27, 2008)

We have five shows a year and five meetings a year. Every meeting and every newsletter we ask for new ideas to come from our members. The same group shows up every meeting. If anyone has a disagreement to how things are done, needs to attend the meetings at the Golden Corral, have breakfast, get to know your fellow members and come and voice your opinions where they will do the most good---at the meetings. Many hands make light work is what my father always said, so please come and be part of the solution. You will be surprised how open the meetings are to new ideas.


----------



## hairicane (Jul 28, 2008)

I sure hope that everyone will come and support this club so the show can be held. I have been sending my halter stallion Banker to almost every show down there. If this last show does happen I will have horses entered and I will finally be able to attend as foaling season is finally done for me. My horses are already all qualified but will be happy for the practice.

Just a suggestion on reducing costs and increasing attendence-- Change show venue a more centrally located area of Fl. As u have seen with rising costs of gas and everything else, u are getting almost no out of state training centers coming down there. I can see why. I live in central Fl. and its a 5-6 hour drive just to get to your show. Any one in N. Fl. or out of state have a full days drive just to get there! And I know the costs of arena rental and everything else are sky high in S. Fl. If u moved the show to central fl or even N. Fl. you would have LOTS more people and I would imagine more big training centers that would come. I would guarantee there are plenty of show sites north of you that would cost Waaaaay less than u are paying. Most of us are not rich and expenses do matter.

Also there are a bunch of judges that live in Fl. and if the club is close to going under then its time to just use local lower priced judges. In order to save this club people had better not get picky on who is judging at this point. Also other fl. clubs give out, instead of ribbons, coupons for $1 off items from a local mini horse tack vendor that comes to the shows. They only give ribbons for champion classes and everyone is fine with that. Those are a couple of suggestions off the top of my head. Good luck we are rooting for u!!!


----------



## garyo (Jul 28, 2008)

Ruth and I are relative newcomers to showing mini horses, but we have attended almost all of the Okeechobee shows in the three years we have had horses, usually bringing four horses to the shows. I agree the Okeechobee complex is very nice and is a great facility for a show. However, if one has to have a hugh amount of horses to make ends meet then other arrangements might have to be made. I drove in the last two classes of the day at the May show and did not enter the ring for the last two classes until almost 11:00 PM. Soooooooo, if you must have more horses in attendance at the shows what is the plan, show throughout the night to complete the "R" show. As of late we have not shown the "A" show on Sunday because of the 5 hour drive to get home, since we both work full time jobs. I guess my point is this. If it is not financially viable to hold a show when there is enough classes that it takes well into the night to complete, then how can more horses be the solution. This is not Nationals where classes often go late into the night. It might make sense to reduce costs instead of hoping that more horses and classes will make the shows profitable. Ruth and I wish nothing but good luck and success to the MHCSF. See you all in Okeechobee in a few weeks, hopefully.

Gary


----------



## gigrc (Jul 28, 2008)

nml4451 said:


> After reading all the comments posted on the show cancellation, I would like to present to you the facts of our situation. We were getting feedback from many of the people that are regular exhibitors at our show that they would not be able to attend or would be bringing a limited number of horses. Our overhead is high because we are in an extremely nice facility. Due to the weather here in Florida and especially in mid-August, it is a necessity to have the show in a covered arena.
> We wish that some of the people that are complaining on this forum had attended one of our past shows. Our club is not in a position to suffer another loss as we did in January when we had only 18 horses at our show (5 of which were mine). By the way, the herpes virus was in January of 2007.
> 
> If we can get enough commitment for this August show, we will go ahead and have it. We need to have a total of 120 horses between the AMHR show on Saturday and the AMHA show on Sunday. And we need to know how many classes that horse will go in. We need to hear from you if you are committed to go and let us know how many horses you will be showing at the AMHR show and how many at the AMHA show. A decision will be made within the next couple of days. If we feel that we will suffer a loss and be unable to pay the overhead, we will not be having the show.
> ...



[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]I have 2 of those children that still have to qualify horses and my friend has 1 also and there is good reason why they have not qualified them yet.....[/SIZE]First let me say we attend all your shows and have for the last few years.

The reason these children still have horses to qualify is because two of the horses were not available until this show for the children to qualify. They have worked with these horses enough at 4H shows and at home [SIZE=14pt] to be shown at National Level. [/SIZE][SIZE=14pt]Another reason they have horses to still qualify is because unfortunatley with the way the economy is we have to pick and choose which horses we take to shows. Again, this doesn't mean they don't work with these horses. They work with all the horses they show and they put a lot of time into them, which makes it even worse when we have to tell them they can't show these horses at Nationals because of a show being cancelled.[/SIZE]

We have been members of your club for a few years and we have supported the club many times at horse shows and thru 4H events and clinics. If we would have been asked to do extra for this show, like sponser a class or two, we would have. We all know that times are tough right now. Instead we had to hear through the grapevine that the show was cancelled. Of course we were upset - we had kids to qualify!

We will do what we need to so that this show does not get cancelled, so that our kids can qualify their horses and go to Nationals. Something they have been working very hard for all year long!

I am also very thankful to everyone who is helping to pull this show together!!


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 28, 2008)

I think it is Wonderful that so many people are pulling together to try and make this show work.

I haven't shown much at All this year thanks to family and other obligations with my big horses- However I am happy to pull all three of my current show horses to the show and bring several youth (and what will be New members) to the show to enjoy and help out the finances. Donna was kind enough to call and include us in and I spoke to Roger earlier as well.

Yay for everyone trying to pull it together!



:yeah Come on folks we can do this!


----------



## allaboutminis (Jul 29, 2008)

why is it that the fl people wait until the last show to get their horses ready for the nationals. yes it is hotter then heck in TX just like it is in fl in august. i have a child that shows too. i would not wait for the last show to get a horse qualify for the nationals. FL has just as much or not more shows then we do here in TX so there is NO REASON TO WAIT.

Has this club contacted the AMHR and AMHA to see that they have to say. because of last night this show is still pending with the AMHR. why is the show manger waiting so long to get this show approved?

has the contracts been sent out to the judges and the steward. if they have booked plane tickets they are still got to be paid for their tickets. i can see if they will be driving then this clubs has not a thing to be bothered with. have this club thought about that. either way they should be paid for something.

i can see this club not wanting to pull money out of their pockets to fund a show. does this club use local judges and a local steward? if not there is some of your problems right there.

could it be the show manger is not doing his or her job on getting the people to come to your shows. I would think about getting a new show manger. to see what they can do to up a show. they are several show manger that bring their crew with that said what i mean is they have there steward and the ring crew and the others. and the show runs great. so that show manger can give this club one flat rate what it will cost to you.

i would hate to wait until the last to see if this will be approved to see if i will come to it or not. i would go to some other show.

could it be the show manger have they peeved people off in the past is that the reason that show has a low turn out. just a few things to things about.

i do hope and pray that this club can pull this off.


----------



## ruffian (Jul 29, 2008)

My suggestion is that next year don't have 5 shows. have 3 or even 2. Separate the AMHR and AMHA if the classes are going too late into the evening.

Sponsorships are a great idea as someone mentioned. Make sure it's fun to come to your shows. Have fun things for the kids - fun classes, games, little trinkets.

Make it easy to work with the office and stabling. (not saying that you don't, just offering suggestions from the other end of the country). A friend of mine went to a show a few hours away that folks said was just great. Hated it. Nobody in the office on Friday, no accomodation for bad weather. She won't go back.


----------



## TDPFarm (Jul 29, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Many people responding to these posts seem to think FL just procrastinated the time away or waited until the last minute… [/SIZE]

Just for one moment, consider this:

Your prize horse suffers an injury, gets ill or God forbid dies...You need to pick another horse and qualify it...Doesn’t mean you “waited to the last minute,” that is just life happening…

A Youth needs to change horses because the economy forced them to sell theirs, a “borrowed” horse gets sold by the owner, their current horse becomes too much for them to safely handle or a mare turns out to be bred…Doesn’t mean the parents didn’t do their able best to have their “youth qualified early,” that again, is just life happening…

This kind of thing happens anywhere there are animals to be shown. It doesn’t matter how many shows there are, where they are held, how much they cost, etc…


----------



## hairicane (Jul 29, 2008)

Another thought I had about lack of entries for your shows. Im not trying to criticize your methods but I have had my horse shown at your shows for at least a year now. That means your club has had my address and name all that time and I have yet to get even 1 show premium. How can u expect to pull in entries when u dont even notify people (that are supporting your club with entries) of upcoming shows? Would be a good idea to make sure u update your mailing lists. We all want u to be able to continue holding shows.


----------



## MinisOutWest (Jul 29, 2008)

Well, the show department went back to their email and re-read it. they said the email they got was from a member of the club, not the show manager or secretary, so as of right now, it IS NOT CANCELLED as of noon today. if I hear differently from the show dept, I will let you know. sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Nosuthastomasp1 (Jul 29, 2008)

This is Pat Coffey- Secretary of MHCSF, and Prez Tony Lopes has asked me to send out some more info to all of you. It's been a long time since I posted on here, but this event requires that I put my own two cents in, so some of this is from him, some from me, and I'd like you to feel free to contact me first to get more info..... my club email is [email protected] I'll IM/AIM with anyone who finds me online, too!

First of all, thank you all for coming together to try and make this show happen. It was a very tough decision, not a spur of the moment, but *those of us who were at the meeting *had to make it.

I won't reiterate what Treasurer Nancy Lopes wrote, since she hit so many of the important topics very well, but if you didn't READ hers, go back to it now, please.

What she didn't go into detail on was that altho the facility is very nice, and relatively expensive, it IS NOT the biggest expense! We also have THREE judges at EACH show. Think about those numbers for a minute..... Even if you only count the four shows that MHCSF sponsors alone, that's TWELVE judges! There are about seven judges who live in Florida, so at LEAST one has got to come from out of state for every show. The hotels here aren't super-expensive, but add up when you have to pay for the judges, show manager, and steward, and there's probably $1000 just in rooms. And don't forget the fees for the manager and steward, which cannot be done by volunteers from the club. The few workers that have been paid (that COULD be covered by volunteers) free up the "regular" volunteers so they may show their horses and support the club financially. Their showbills usually add up to more than the labor expense incurred, so it is worth it in the long run, BUT it would be even better to save that money and have other volunteers step up, as some have offered to do recently. Postage and printing for the showbills is another $200. Plus advertising, insurance.... and much much more.

I send out emails to nearly 100 members and interested folks. I believe all our members (with internet) are on the list, and I ask in the emails for them to spread the word to those not online. Do any of you recall how many times I've asked for volunteers before the shows? I keep the emails, I'd love to go over them some time with some of you who say you didn't know we needed help!

We've gotten some great suggestions recently about money makers.... it's great to come up with the ideas of contests and raffles, but we've had these ideas before, just didn't have the manpower to make it happen, maybe now they will. You know who you are, and we thank you for not only the ideas, but the offers to organize them! Keep the ideas coming... we try to discuss all of them AT THE MEETINGS.

Now I won't reiterate what Director Linda Kern wrote so eloquently, but again, if you didn't READ it, go back to it now please.

Our meetings are announced, and pretty regular, so if you want to really have some input and find out how heated some of these decisions are, ATTEND!

We will be discussing a request from a supportive member at the next meeting that we move the meetings around to give different locales a chance to attend. You must realize tho, that the REGULAR attendees (officers and directors, plus a few others), may already be travelling up to 1.5 hrs. To make it worth having a meeting even farther away we must hear from enough folks who *will attend *a meeting in their area. And PLEASE don't plan to make it a gripe session, plan to attend with constructive and realistic ideas.

I feel really badly for those folks who might not be able to qualify those last horses/youths for Nationals/Worlds. Some of us who attend, volunteer, and show on a regular basis have NEVER been able to go to Nationals, let alone Worlds. We do it to share (show off?!) our minis and to support the club so that others may qualify and compete. I certainly hope you all can go, and I wish you the best of luck, but PLEASE don't put the entire blame for not being qualified on the few dedicated people who do so very much for you throughout the year.

That was probably more than two cents, so I'll step off my soapbox now and see if any of you have more ideas.

Thanks for your time!

Pat


----------



## caribe (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you Pat Coffey for your additional words of explanation. Anyone who has ever put on or worked at a show knows how difficult it is and how costly. The Okeechobee Agri Civic Center was chosen because it is central to our area and its covered so we show when it rains and we show when there's too much sun (never thought I would say that but I appreciate showing in a covered arena) and it is a safe facility for our horses and children.

I for one, appreciate the fact that Nancy Lopes, Pat Coffey, and Pat Tyner has tried to point out in a clear and non inflammatory manner why and how the hard decisions are made. I appreciate also the 2 or 3 people from out of state who also have spoken up and tried to explain how clubs and shows work. All of our directors and officers work full time as well as take care of their families and farms and train their own horses, the same as everyone else. Yes, we do need help, yes, we do want input and we do want your money.

I hope that everyone who wants to show at our Coconut Classic Show will come forward now is your chance.


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Linda- Whitney here-

We are happy to help out now in our off season- Pat and Jesse know that if they really need us just to shout, but I wanted to put it up here for the rest of you-

Once the big horse shows get started I cannot afford to take the weekend out to show my minis, as our horse shows pay many of my bills.

I have always enjoyed the shows put on out at the AG center, and are thankful for the hard working people who are taking time out of their lives to make my weekend and horse show enjoyable. I was rather surprised at the cancellation, but as it didn't directly affect myself or my horses as of yet, I wasn't overly concerned until I realized how many kids may miss out thanks to conflicting schedules. Everyone of us procrastinates, or has had bad things happen-

Heck I just bought my stallion and am lucky enough to be getting him to Regionals, and we had planned on using the Coconut classic as a back up if he didn't qualify for Worlds, knowing there was a chance I wouldn't be able to get him qualified to show.

In light of the struggle, I have already decided to bring both of my horses currently show fit, and bring my retired show gelding out just for fun and to support the club.

This is a great group of people, and I hate to see us all at odds, or to have others rant at the lack of previous show prep or show attendance.

I hope this can all be resolved in a matter that supports and helps out the club and benefits it's members in their goals.


----------



## garyo (Jul 29, 2008)

I have not received a return telephone call or email from Roger or Donna or an answer to my email to Pat Coffey and as of this afternoon Jen from Hairicane nor Keely knew an answer. Please forgive me if I should already know this, but... Is the show on or off? I thought the last instructions we were given was that a final decision would be made this AM.

Ruth


----------



## Whitestar (Jul 29, 2008)

Although I dont know all the details of this incident,This whole situation can be a learning lesson for all. I have helped organize & run some of the first AMHR shows in our area. . There was sooo much work to be done, months before, weeks before days before, plus afterwards & there were sure alot of people wanting to attend the show, but a whole lot fewer of them willing to work it. So many people in our club were so excited about having a local show, both to show for fun & points, but they wouldnt have time to help out the day before to set up...because they had to clip & bathe their horse & that day of the show, no... they couldnt help because...well they wanted to show. So it ended up with with the same bunch of us running the club, as officers, putting on the seminars, putting out the flyers & newsletters & running the shows for years before a lot of us got burnt out & stopped doing it. After a few years, it was decided to hire professional to run the show, was that an easy decision??do we spend the money or not? But it was clear that the few of us working it couldnt continue to do that much work, still speak to each other after the show & want to put on another one each year.

I can promise you that very few clubs have huge bank accounts & after you send out the show bill, you wait with a stomach churning sensation until the entries roll in & you have enough money to pay the bills. Add in the crappy economy & it makes it even harder. If the entries are not there, what do you do? Especially if there isnt a huge amount of money in the bank to cover what you know is going to be a loss? Look at the big picture, should they go ahead & hold this show if they know it is going to be a loss that they will have to absorb, maybe pay out of their own pocket, just so your kids can qualify for Nationals? The first show of our club I put the expenses on my credit card because I really felt like it would be successful. Lucky for me & my family it was...but what if it wasnt?

Maybe everyone that is a member of a club should have to volunteer so many hours at a show or beforehand before they can show? Make it fair on everyone? Even the kids can help police grounds, or hand out ribbons or be the go-for the office. Once you have really volunteered at the show, I can bet you have a new appreciation for what goes into putting one on. If you have attended other shows & have pointers, attend the meetings & give your advice then, during the planning stages, but come with a full report of what the changes are, how they can be made to work, & what you can do to help make a difference. Dont wait to be asked to sponsor a class or send in your membership. If you really care about the club, see what you can do for it, instead of waiting to see what they are going to do for you.

Hope the club can manage to pull this off & people are willing to support it either through entries or maybe just sending in sponsor dollars to help cover what could be a loss.


----------



## allaboutminis (Jul 30, 2008)

well is it on or not


----------



## keely2682 (Jul 31, 2008)

is the show on or off????


----------



## garyo (Jul 31, 2008)

Good question Keely, I thought they were going to make the decision on Tuesday


----------



## Thunderhead Ranch (Aug 1, 2008)

MHCSF dosn't have the funds? What about us? Rarely does one get hit with this type of "personal" financial loss. For all the people that have confirmed with AMHR that this show would qualify them for Nationals, so they went ahead and sent in their paperwork and non-refundable show fees (to make the deadline), made their horse hauling reservations, hotel & air reservation, car rentals, stall fees. Many of these are non-refundable or come with very steep fines. Nationals often replace family vacations and now with lost funds many families havn't any other options. The biggest faux pas MHCSF made was waiting so long to inform people of the situation. I think we all see ourselves as a large family, some getting along, others not. If this situation had been unveiled in a more timely fashion I am sure we all could have pulled together to find a solution to save our own butts, (possibly each of us making a donation) and pulled off this ever important qualifying show, or at least been aware of the situation and not have locked-in money for Nationals. I can understand a club getting in a tight situation, but to take so long and wait until near deadlines to inform people was simply wrong. MHCSF has totally underestimated the power of the AMHR/AMHA families to have either helped with the stiuation, or have now been devastated and turning their backs on the MHCSF.

And for those people that criticize others for not qualifying sooner... for many Nationals is an unattainable dream. Learning mid-year you may be able to afford it puts fire under you to do whats necessary to qualify. Also many families have prior obligations the same weekend as shows, or medical situations that conflict with the show schedule. Just because your life maybe more of a breeze financially, health wise, or with an open schedule does not mean thats the case for others. Try being a little more understanding.


----------



## keely2682 (Aug 1, 2008)

what did amhr say about exemptions regarding this show?

also cancelling this close i would assume the club would still have to pay the judges

(or at least airfare and cancelation fees for the judges)

if i understood the figures right judges were costing almost $4000?!

the club will take a loss with or without putting on the show

wouldn't it have been better to hold the show and ask for help from members


----------



## gigrc (Aug 1, 2008)

I was told that the Club needs $4000 in donations to make this show a go.

That is a lot to pull together in 2 weeks!!

I was also told the club had a choice to cancel the August show or October Show.....

Why didnt we know all this a month ago??

Now they say we won't know if the show is on or off until Monday....

And then..... I get an email saying the show is on!!

this is so confusing!!!! And very frustrating!!


----------



## twelveoaks (Aug 1, 2008)

the president of the club is out of town he is the ONLY one that will say if the show is on or off

i talked to him this am and told him of the rumors of the show being on . when the decision is made you (if on our e mail list)

will be emailed the decision or i will post it on here

twelveoaks


----------



## hairicane (Aug 1, 2008)

Thunderhead Ranch said:


> MHCSF dosn't have the funds? What about us? Rarely does one get hit with this type of "personal" financial loss. For all the people that have confirmed with AMHR that this show would qualify them for Nationals, so they went ahead and sent in their paperwork and non-refundable show fees (to make the deadline), made their horse hauling reservations, hotel & air reservation, car rentals, stall fees. Many of these are non-refundable or come with very steep fines. Nationals often replace family vacations and now with lost funds many families havn't any other options. The biggest faux pas MHCSF made was waiting so long to inform people of the situation. I think we all see ourselves as a large family, some getting along, others not. If this situation had been unveiled in a more timely fashion I am sure we all could have pulled together to find a solution to save our own butts, (possibly each of us making a donation) and pulled off this ever important qualifying show, or at least been aware of the situation and not have locked-in money for Nationals. I can understand a club getting in a tight situation, but to take so long and wait until near deadlines to inform people was simply wrong. MHCSF has totally underestimated the power of the AMHR/AMHA families to have either helped with the stiuation, or have now been devastated and turning their backs on the MHCSF. And for those people that criticize others for not qualifying sooner... for many Nationals is an unattainable dream. Learning mid-year you may be able to afford it puts fire under you to do whats necessary to qualify. Also many families have prior obligations the same weekend as shows, or medical situations that conflict with the show schedule. Just because your life maybe more of a breeze financially, health wise, or with an open schedule does not mean thats the case for others. Try being a little more understanding.




Right on!!! I, like many of the non well off mini horse owners, have had the worst year ever financially this year. I never know for sure till the last minute if I will have the cash to go to shows. Just because I am not well off I dont deserve to be able to qualify to go to Nationals? I dont think so. If all the little people like me that show our horses when we can afford it got fed up and quit showing entirely in the state of Floriia I quarantee you every mini horse club would fold quickly. We deserve respect just like everyone does, walk a mile in our shoes before u judge us!

And by the way my horses ARE already qualified for nationals but if the show does get held I will be there to support the club! I live 5-6 hours drive away so I cannot really be a club member, cant always get there, but I will show if one is held.


----------



## gigrc (Aug 1, 2008)

It is going to be really sad.... for everyone.... if this show does get cancelled!!

There is going to be a lot of sad children, upset parents and mad members.


----------



## Thunderhead Ranch (Aug 1, 2008)

Well, if Okeechobee is canceled, is anyone going to Ohio Aug. 9 to qualify? Maybe if we all pulled together for hauling, etc. we could make it work for a lot of people. Any opinions/suggestions out there?


----------



## keely2682 (Aug 3, 2008)

i can't believe the weekend before the show there is no definate












its hard to make other plans when nothing is for sure here!


----------



## keely2682 (Aug 3, 2008)

twelveoaks said:


> the president of the club is out of town he is the ONLY one that will say if the show is on or off


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????

i can understand the show committee or board making a decision TOGETHER

but the say of only ONE person determining this seems illogical to me


----------



## gigrc (Aug 3, 2008)

Marilyn Gilchrist is the Show Manager.... If you have ANY questions about this show you should contact her ASAP!!

She will let you know exactly what is going on with the show.


----------



## caribe (Aug 3, 2008)

gigrc said:


> I was told that the Club needs $4000 in donations to make this show a go. That is a lot to pull together in 2 weeks!!
> 
> I was also told the club had a choice to cancel the August show or October Show.....
> 
> ...


----------



## twelveoaks (Aug 3, 2008)

i will say this one more time the person to make the decision for the show IS MR LOPES WHO IS PRESIDENT OF THE CLUB .

i tink that is about as plain as i can put it

our club is paying for it and it is OUR ecision if we have it and or not ONE ELSE CAN SAY IF IT IS ON OR OFF BUT MR LOPES.

AGAIN

twelveoaks


----------



## garyo (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't you think it's *ABOUT TIME SOMEONE MAKES A DECISION*, whoever that may be?













Gary Owen


----------



## iluvminis (Aug 3, 2008)

twelveoaks said:


> i will say this one more time the person to make the decision for the show IS MR LOPES WHO IS PRESIDENT OF THE CLUB .i tink that is about as plain as i can put it
> 
> our club is paying for it and it is OUR ecision if we have it and or not ONE ELSE CAN SAY IF IT IS ON OR OFF BUT MR LOPES.
> 
> ...


The way you write things you must not want club members anymore. If I was part of your club I would not be anymore!!! Before you write stuff, Ms. Tyner, you should really think about why these people are writing this stuff!! They are not writing it just because they have nothing better to do, they are writing it because they are upset. The show is in less then 2 weeks and no decisions have been made. I understand Mr. Lopes is out of town but meanwhile all these people sit and wait!! That is ridiculous and horrible for any club to do to its members!

So many people count on shows before Nationals to qualify and get points. You can't just cancel!

And this waiting game seems like a way for Mr. Lopes to be in control of things, but meanwhile he is probably losing club members by the day! I understand from reading all the posts that money is an issue.... well how irresponsible was it for this club to let things get so bad. They should have been asking for donations and having fundraisers all year long so it wouldn't get this far. Maybe they need a new President for this club so that it is ran the correct way!

It should have never gotten to the point where a show had to be cancelled!!

I feel bad for the members, the kids and the parents. All these people have to suffer now because this club could not be ran correctly. And for all you Officers of this club.... all these nasty postings you are putting up here ( let me quote "our club is paying for it and it is OUR ecision if we have it and or not" ) I wish you luck with YOUR members after this is all said and done!!


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 3, 2008)

Twelveoaks is just the messenger here. Let's not kill the messenger.





Amanda


----------



## keely2682 (Aug 4, 2008)

regardless of status of the poster-

there is certainly more *polite and diplomatic *language to use when playing messenger!

i think this show fiasco is going to be the death of this club

people want shows they can depend on

the way this is playing out will certainly turn people off


----------



## keely2682 (Aug 4, 2008)

iluvminis said:


> twelveoaks said:
> 
> 
> > i will say this one more time the person to make the decision for the show IS MR LOPES WHO IS PRESIDENT OF THE CLUB .i tink that is about as plain as i can put it
> ...














forgot to mention that i wholeheartedly agree


----------



## SWA (Aug 4, 2008)

I've not been online much the past several days, so am just now reading all this again and this has me so deeply perplexed and I'm not even a member of this club, nor have any youth involved. I do know though, that one of this club's founding members was a very dear friend of mine before she passed away, and in her love and honor I can only hope and pray this club will pull through this and thrive into a solid future as she once envisioned for it.



I would like to offer my support by subscribing my membership into the coming renewal year, should there be one.





This year has been my very first year showing one of our horses in over 10 years, since way back when my son was still little. We were only able to attend 2 shows, one with our local club here, and the other was with this club down south there. It was such an honor to have been able to attend that show even with our one and only horse we had there for it. I saw only a small part of all that my friend always HOPED this club would become, and held such a warm feeling in my heart that she was there still in spirit of it all the whole time there. I do hope this club will pull through this, and will just grow to be all the better for it afterward when all can be worked out and with everyone who has poured their heart and soul into it, along with my friend's since this club's conception, that all can be looking ahead together in continued friendship and comraderie (sp?) for it all. I hold in prayerful hope for this club's future.



Please let me know how can I help?


----------



## wade3504 (Aug 4, 2008)

Tanya


----------



## Thunderhead Ranch (Aug 4, 2008)

I understand Tony Lopes, President of MHCSF, was to return Monday August 4th with a final answer as to the status of the Coconut Classics on August 16th & 17th. Has anyone heard a final decision on this?

If it is truly canceled then many people need to hustle with plans to attend a show out of state in order to get their horses, kids, self qualified for Nationals. (The closest show prior to Nationals is this weekend out of state).

A final answer on this site would be appreciated ASAP.


----------



## minimini (Aug 4, 2008)

Has anyone called Marilyn Gilchrist today? She is the listed show manager...

August 17, 2008

MHCSF August Show

Okeechobee Agri-Civic Center, Okeechobee FL

Marilyn Gilchrist/352.694.2337

917 NE 40th Ave, Ocala FL 34470


----------



## PalmBeachMinis (Aug 4, 2008)

A definite decision has not yet been made. We are still trying to get a correct horse count. Donna Lavery and Roger Addis as well as others have been working very hard to try and figure the number of horses that are committed to come. The club more than anything wants to put on the show and we are definately not trying to upset or hurt anyone. We originally made the decision to cancel the show because of the likelihood of a financial loss. But Donna and Roger were very insistant that we give them the opportunity to approach people in an attempt to see who would commit to come. We are trying to get a final head count by tomorrow and the officers of the club will make the final decision.

Please if you are planning to come, now is the time to contact Donna, Roger, myself or any other club officer, and let us know the number of horses you are planning to bring. We will update you tomorrow.

Thank you for your understanding.

Tony Lopes,

President MHCSF

561-307-0707

[email protected]

Tony Lopes


----------



## Thunderhead Ranch (Aug 5, 2008)

Dear Mr. Lopes,

Thank you very much for your personal reply, it is much appreciated.

What I would like to know, is if this shows rise or fall is based primarly on the actual head count of horses, classes entered, or total monies obtained including funds from "sponsorships"/donations?

If sponsorship/donations are what make or break this show, is it possible for others, who may not even be attending this show, to influence the outcome by showing their support with any form of financial gift they may be able to make?

If so, please respond with contact information, names & phone numbers for those in our extended miniature horse family, who might find it in their heart to help, so that many of us can get to Nationals.

Hopfully this is approved and can work, regardless, I thank you all in advance for your consideration.

Sincerely,

Thunderhead Ranch


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 5, 2008)

Tony posted his name, phone number and email address right in his post and said for people to contact him, so have them contact him directly.


----------



## Thunderhead Ranch (Aug 5, 2008)

minimomNC said:


> Tony posted his name, phone number and email address right in his post and said for people to contact him, so have them contact him directly.


Minimom,

You are correct, Tony sure did leave his phone number. It was late for me and I overlooked that, I think my mind was on the names he posted, Donna and Roger.

Although Mr. Lopes did mention "horse count", I would still like to know the exact way the club is calculating if the show is on... horse count; class entries; total monies received? If the club would accept possible donations from others, and this could make the show happen, then getting the word out so others know they could help would be extremely beneficial.

Thank you again for correcting me,

Sincerely,

Thunderhead Ranch


----------



## Wimmer Wranch (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello there, Are we all sitting and waiting till its to late to go out of state to get to another show or just to say well i will see u all next year.... this is totally NUTS



As we all lose out are entries to A>M>H>R> because u know they will not refund the monies.. we just suffer and take a loss, i know i will not be going to be a member of that club any more whats the since...


----------



## minimomNC (Aug 5, 2008)

I know this is none of my business, I dont live in FL and I don't show AMHR. But seems to me not becoming a member is what the problem is with this club. Instead of raking them over the coals because the club doesn't have the money to put on a show, why not take this opportunity to figure out how to make improvements. What can everyone that needs this show, or doesnt' need it but wants to show, what can you do to make sure this doesn't happen again? Don't say things in anger, talk to each other and make a plan. If you want this club to survive, make it work. Don't wait for someone else to do the work, ask what you can do to help. Just as it takes a village to raise a child, it takes more than one member to make a club.


----------



## iluvminis (Aug 5, 2008)

Looking over all these posts I have a suggestion for Mr Lopes and the club. You should have your show in August and help your members out and cancel your October show. This way you can save money in October and still have members next year.


----------



## Floridachick (Aug 5, 2008)

Well this mess has been eye opening and I know where I will NOT be showing next summer. I wouldn't take a "gamble" chance at a show still going on. I am so very sorry for all of the people that won't get a chance to show.


----------



## garyo (Aug 5, 2008)

minimomNC said:


> I know this is none of my business, I dont live in FL and I don't show AMHR.


This is not just an AMHR show. "R" on Saturday, "A" on Sunday. If i'm not mistaken some people were planning on using this show to qualify AMHA horses, also. I know for a fact that there are peole outside of South Florida working hard and making a strong attempt to save this show.


----------



## Wimmer Wranch (Aug 5, 2008)

Well I have called the number posted and all i got was his service and did leave a very nice message as to please make a post to let us know if its a yes or a no and that has been earlyer today, hopefully we will hear something soon.. i am taking it as a no after tonight, tiered of waiting and i have sent in entries to marilyn and a check to cover the horses we would have been taken, but after tonight i will be canceling and going on with life.. cant play waiting games this close to deciding to go to nationals. i am just making my decission tonight and taking the loss and going on for next year good luck to all that are going to the nationals and god bless the kids. i know how hard they have all worked not only with the horses but with there school work as well to be able togo..




GOOD LUCK ALL


----------



## Thunderhead Ranch (Aug 5, 2008)

Dear Mr. Lopes,

Last night you said "We will update you tomorrow", that would now be today.

It is now 8.47pm, what time do you think we will get this update?

Thank you for your prompt reply.

Thunderhead Ranch


----------



## iluvminis (Aug 5, 2008)

I really hope for the sake of this club and the kids that Mr. Lopes decides to have this show.


----------



## Thunderhead Ranch (Aug 5, 2008)

10:15 pm and we wait................................

It's 1.5 weeks from the Okeechobee show; Three days from the closest qualifying show prior to Nationals; and four weeks from Nationals.

If cancelled, the majority of people I have spoken to will loose between an average of $500.00-$1,000.00 or more on lost money paid to AMHR, airlines, hotels, rental cars, hauling, training, stall fees, etc. I personally will be out $1,000.00. (Not forgetting those going AMHA)

The other option we have is to spend more money traveling "somewhere" out of state to a show. The toll of two long hauls within four weeks, or less (qualifying and Nationals) on these horses is horrendous.

"Ain't too proud to beg" ********** PLEASE HAVE THE SHOW



**************


----------



## PalmBeachMinis (Aug 5, 2008)

The show will go on! With many people coming forth with their promise to show, sponsor and volunteer at the show, the officers and directors have voted in favor of putting the show on. With everyone pulling together, we are only hoping to cover expenses at this show.

We appreciate the pledges many have made for sponsorships. We would certainly welcome and encourage all our exhibitors and other supporters to sponsor a class for $25.00. Every bit will help defer the costs involved. If you want to sponsor a class, you can mail it to MHCSF c/o Lopes, 4451 148th Terrace North, Loxahatchee, FL 33470.

Again, thank you for your understanding and continued support of the MHCSF.

Tony Lopes, President

Pat Tyner, Vice President

Pat Coffey, Secretary

Nancy Lopes, Treasurer

Jerry Jolicoeur, Director

Linda Kern, Director

Colleen Queen, Director


----------



## gigrc (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Thunderhead Ranch (Aug 5, 2008)

YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hairicane (Aug 6, 2008)

Thats great!!! We will be there


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Aug 6, 2008)

Wonderful! For all that were worried- this is a Wonderful group of people who have taken on a huge task to run this show- Please instead of dumping on them come on down and enjoy! We always have a great time!

I'll be there with my 3- and perhaps even a youngster or two!



Even though I know they aren't on here- But a Big thank you to Donna and Roger for wrangling together the crowd- and as always- A Huge thank you to the club members that day in and day out make this club work and run these shows!


----------



## Wimmer Wranch (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank You all, we really are very HAPPY we will be there and we will sponsor a class to help out!!



Thank You from The Wimmer Girls


----------



## Nosuthastomasp (Aug 6, 2008)

I'm glad Nancy was able to get the word out early... I spent over an hour trying to get online this morning, and then over another hour writing the email I just sent out to the regular list from my neighbor's house! (I try really hard to word things carefully!)

If you are not on my email list, here is what those folks saw:

The show is on.

BUT!!!!!!!!! IT IS BASED ON THE INFORMATION WE'VE RECEIVED FROM YOU!

It is close... if EVERYONE who committed horses, classes, new memberships, sponsors, time, etc. comes thru, we'll be okay, and WE ALL appreciate you-- you know who you are.... but we'll be posting a list asap.

If ANYONE who committed doesn't follow thru, our options will be limited.

If you haven't already let us know, and you can commit any of the above, PLEASE do so asap! If you were thinking about maaaaybe bringing one just for fun, bring two for more fun! Think about the folks who will be so grateful that their plans for Nationals/Worlds don't have to be cancelled.... I know if I'd been able to go this year (finally, after four years of hoping...and I have usually got at least one qualified by now), I'd be thanking everyone I see at this show!!!

There are always ways to help at the show to take the load off those who tend to do the most, so ask around when you get there, even if you only have an hour between classes, or a kid/parent who isn't showing but wants something to do..... you get the idea. See Tony Lopes as he runs around trying to keep everyone happy... see me at the gate, trying to get everyone into those last minute classes (and my folks are coming from Ohio on Saturday.... I haven't seen them since Christmas, and would appreciate some help at the gate), see Marilyn in the booth (there's always paperwork needing to go up or down)... if you want a specific idea!!!!

This situation has been very stressful for many people, officers/directors as well as exhibitors....and we know some feelings have been hurt. Let's move on with a successful show and get everything/everyone settled down. Come to the show with a positive attitude, continue with the outpourings of suggestions, and get even more involved before the October show!!!! We will have at least one fundraiser before then, so please ask how you can help with that.

So spread the word, get everyone you can possibly reach to attend, and .....

WE'LL SEE YOU AT THE SHOW!!!!!!!!!

Call me if you need more info (my internet connection is spotty at best!)

Sincerely,

Pat Coffey

MHCSF Club Secretary

H: 863-467-5125


----------



## iluvminis (Aug 7, 2008)

I am glad to see that this club pulled together to have the show. It would be nice now for everyone to show some appreciation on here. You all moned and groned when things weren't going your way and now that they are you don't show appreciation? Maybe that's what's wrong with this club? I think its great that Mr Lopes is doing this for eveyone!!


----------

